# R33 GTR Gearbox



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Looking for a good working order R33 GTR gearbox.

If you have anything, please PM me.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

buy a new one. less grief and about £1700 plus shipping and tax.

least the you know its right


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

matty32 said:


> buy a new one. less grief and about £1700 plus shipping and tax.
> 
> least the you know its right


It isn't for me, it's for a friend and I had already suggested this to him. However, he still asked me to pop a post on here and see what came back


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I may sell mine off, without the transfer case. Send me a message


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

matty32 said:


> buy a new one. less grief and about £1700 plus shipping and tax.
> 
> least the you know its right


Where?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£1270 plus shipping and tax









NISMO Heritage Transmission - BNR32 1993/02- BCNR33 #660152055


Compatibility:- SKYLINE GT-R BNR32 RB26DETT 1993/02- (Pull Type)- SKYLINE GT-R BCNR33 RB26DETT All ModelBrand:NISMO HeritageManufacturer Part#:32010-RHR30Stock#:660152055Specification:- Product: Transmission- Required Qty Per Car: 1- Formerly Part Number: 32010-12U60 , 32010-12U10 , 32010-12U00...




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi there, 

We do have these on the shelf if you need one quickly,


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

RB Motorsport said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We do have these on the shelf if you need one quickly,


What is the price?


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

alvise said:


> What is the price?


£2125 inc. vat and if you would want it sending to you obviously the cost for a pallet


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Is that for a new one?


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

alvise said:


> Is that for a new one?


Yepp, brand new in the box... no pun intended


----------

